# What can go into a Sentra 2.0?



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

I absolutely have no idea what my Sentra can and cannot do... but I do know things about it. It's a 2001 Nissan Sentra SE 2.0, the top of the line with all the tidbit preformance options on it, making something like 150hp, give or take. The Turbonetics turbo kit for the '02-up Sentra's were made for the SE-R (I bet you all know that), but is there a way to put that kit into my '01? Does it require boring the engine? And I've actually been trying to look for a supercharger kit that'll go into the SR20DE just fine. Oh, and I know that the S14 has an Inline 6 SR20DET in it, so I was wondering for my I4 will I be able to twin-turbo it or twin charge it without killing the engine? I mean that's the ultimate goal... power with stability. And that's just for the forced induction area. Oh boy do I have more on my wish list!

I know that a lot of you might just post "look all over the forums!" And I have... just need that extra bit of help... any info that you can give me is awesome!

hobogoku


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wtf are you talking about sr20det is a 4 cylinder not a inline 6 that would be the rb motors dude lol go buy an electric super charger for 60 bucks u will gain -10 hp


----------



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

wow jackass... you dont have to be mean about it. Yeah you're right, sorry. And what is an electric supercharger?? As far as I'm concerned, you're just spittin crap out of your mouth. I only looked up the SR20DET specs after I posted and wasn't concerned with logging in to post my error. But that doesn't mean you have to be an ass about it... jeez.


----------

